# Igf-1 r3



## Toni Dez (Sep 29, 2005)

Hello!

first they excuse if my english is not correct, I have translated it with google 

I am interested in buying igf1-r3 in the Web but I have doubts:

-To do send to Spain with garanty?

- it is possible to be inject directly of the amp (1mg/ml) or is necessary to dissolve it?

-That it forms is better for the transport and that does not spoil? dissolved? or Lyophilized?

-If there is to dissolve it... send the material to do it? or is necessary to request acetic acid or bactereostatic water extra ?that to have to buy extra?

thanks for your time!


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Lypho form is probably slightly better for transport but the Dissolved form should be perfectly stable also.

If you do decide to get lypho I will provide you with acetic acid solution needed.

I do ship to spain. You can pay online off my website with credit card or you can send money through the mail to our mailbox address

MR


----------



## Toni Dez (Sep 29, 2005)

ok thanks!


----------

